# NYC Cyclocross Clinic



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here one for you city folks that have $195 to waste, I mean to invest, in improving your CX skills.

Cracking the Code: Tim Johnson's Cyclocross Secrets | Pete Webber Cycling

(I apologize in advance for the snarkiness, but $195 is a bit ridiculous. This is the kind of training most teams do for free for their members)


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Pricey, yes, but you also have 2 multi-time National (and World for Pete I believe) Champs who have been in the game for quite some time. Is that data download and feedback worth 1 less pair of tubs? Probably. I've always wanted to go do Myerson's weekend clinic, which is priced similarly.


----------

